# kde4 installation

## pieter_parker

```
emerge -av kde-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.5  15 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.4  430 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.23  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/clucene-0.9.21b  USE="-debug -doc -threads" 1,504 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/gnu-gs-fonts-std-8.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2  USE="-tools" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libical-0.43  1,119 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-1.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.11  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.20  2,833 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libzip-0.9  415 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-mathematics/gmm-3.1  447 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11  USE="-doc" 273 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.10.2] 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.7.9-r1 [1.10.2] 565 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r3 [1.10.2] 648 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.38  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1  USE="crypt python -debug -examples" 3,286 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60  447 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/curl-7.19.6  USE="ipv6 ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -ldap -libssh2 -nss -test" 2,293 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.17  USE="readline threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,912 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r8  USE="zlib -jbig -jpeg -nocxx" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1  USE="-debug" 638 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Storable-2.18  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.20-r1  USE="python -alisp -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 777 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.8-r1  57 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/sip-4.8.2  USE="-debug -doc" 601 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/cln-1.2.2  USE="-doc -examples" 1,702 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/exiv2-0.18.1  USE="nls unicode zlib -doc -examples -xmp" LINGUAS="de -es -fi -fr -pl -ru -sk" 2,288 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5  USE="ncurses -caps -gtk -qt3" 413 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7  557 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.43  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.16  8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2  USE="python -examples" 22,868 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/atk-1.26.0  USE="-debug -doc" 703 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/hicolor-icon-theme-0.10  33 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r2  USE="-debug -oss" 388 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.7  508 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0  USE="-doc -encode -examples" 1,615 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r2  USE="-debug" 491 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.3  USE="-doc" 1,440 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpcdecsv7-1.2.6  242 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10  USE="-doc" 302 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6  USE="-djbfft -oss" 236 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/yasm-0.8.0  USE="nls" 1,387 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5-r1  USE="-examples" 237 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/libarchive-2.7.0-r1  USE="acl bzip2 lzma zlib -static -xattr" 1,215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-cblas-0.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/musicbrainz-2.1.5  512 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3  185 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-1.5  USE="-debug -test" 1,362 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36  USE="perl python -R -chicken -clisp -doc -guile -java -lua -mono -mzscheme -ocaml -octave -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,498 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.19-r2  USE="ipv6 -doc -gphoto2 -usb -v4l" 4,193 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.6  USE="nls -bonjour -doc -exif -hal" CAMERAS="-adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ptp2 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -template -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11" 5,145 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/iso-codes-3.8  5,199 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-6.8-r1  USE="nls -multitarget -test -vanilla" 15,337 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1  USE="bzip2 unicode" 1,345 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9  USE="pam" 89 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-laptop/radeontool-1.5-r3  21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/libggz-0.0.14.1  USE="-debug -gnutls" 467 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20  USE="-debug" 296 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.1  USE="zlib -jpeg -no24bpp -nobackchannel" 1,036 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-dns/libidn-1.15  USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,574 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.15  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5  USE="eselect python -doc -expat -icu -mpi -test -tools" 6 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="-lcms" 1,068 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0  74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5  291 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.9-r1  56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4  45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0  54 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  38 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1  USE="python zlib -jpeg -tiff" 895 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0  56 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  37 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  36 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.5  88 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.18  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.19  USE="unicode -curl -debug -xml" 1,674 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4  49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.16.0  USE="mmx sse2 (-altivec) -debug" 394 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.1  51 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4  43 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.10  66 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 540 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1  USE="-doc -examples -test" 483 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0  48 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/gsl-1.12  USE="-cblas" 2,857 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="png -fontconfig -jpeg -truetype -xpm" 1,185 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.2.5  USE="-alsa -debug -networkmanager -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="intel radeon" 171 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  55 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/pilot-link-0.12.3-r1  USE="perl png python readline (-bluetooth) -debug -java -threads -usb" 939 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-games/ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1  USE="-debug" 600 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/openslp-1.2.1-r1  866 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4  USE="-emacs -qt4 -vim-syntax" 3,209 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5  79 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11  USE="bzip2 nls -caps -doc -ldap -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 3,763 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 245 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5  USE="ipv6 -debug" 258 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 219 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.2020-r1  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.13  USE="-debug" 405 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 106 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.8-r1  USE="-pth" 1,061 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1  USE="ipv6 uuid -debug" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-cpp/eigen-2.0.5  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 350 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 299 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBI-1.601  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 112,625 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 xcb -debug" 1,833 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 265 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 526 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4  USE="-debug" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1  USE="X -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge -utils" 1,332 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 254 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 95 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 103 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 235 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4  USE="ipv6 -debug" 299 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0  USE="-debug" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9  USE="-debug" 230 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 220 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1  USE="-debug" 274 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 197 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3  USE="-debug" 215 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0  USE="ipv6 -debug" 401 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0  USE="-debug" 213 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7  USE="-debug" 350 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 239 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1  USE="X -rle" 495 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X* -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 mmx mmxext ssse3 zlib -alsa (-altivec) -amr -bindist -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -mp3 -network -oss -schroedinger -sdl -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vhook -vorbis -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 2,681 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 224 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 214 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 218 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 97 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 104 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.6  USE="-debug" 514 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 107 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 102 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15  USE="X -alsa -derby -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 79,903 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 alsa css dts ipv6 mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl theora v4l vorbis xcb xv -aac -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -sdl -speex -truetype -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -win32codecs -xinerama -xvmc" 7,294 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.6  617 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5  USE="-debug" 100 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3  USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 237 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.2  USE="-debug" 127 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 87 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 69 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxklavier-4.0  USE="-doc" 346 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1  USE="-debug" 93 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3  USE="-doc" 276 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-visualization/gnuplot-4.2.6  USE="X gd readline -doc -emacs -ggi -latex -lua -pdf -plotutils -svga -wxwidgets -xemacs" 2,894 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sci-libs/libqalculate-0.9.6-r1  USE="readline" 1,086 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 113,297 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-2.0.2-r2  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 1,892 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/automoc-0.9.88  9 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1  USE="clucene dbus java raptor -debug -doc -redland" 1,875 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/qca-ossl-2.0.0_beta3-r1  USE="-debug" 49 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2  USE="-doc" 1,371 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13  USE="-debug" 262 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 1,496 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.8  USE="X opengl svg -cleartype -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb" 6,491 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-0.10.7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-243  USE="unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype" 854 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1  USE="-debug" 112 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1  USE="X -debug -doc -test" 1,485 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10  USE="pam -consolekit -debug -minimal" 115 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.1  USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="intel mach64 mga r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident via -none -radeonhd -s3virge (-sunffb)" 4,281 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/opengl-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glu-7.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glew-1.5.1  386 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.70-r1  USE="berkdb perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal (-selinux) -static" 28,028 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/mysql-5.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.5  120 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2  USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ldap -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,576 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 111,980 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1  USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl pam perl png python ssl -avahi -dbus -gnutls -java -jpeg -kerberos -ldap -php -ppds -samba -slp -static -tiff -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="de -en -es -et -fr -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,691 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cups -bindist -cairo -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k" 16,537 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/ghostscript-0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2  USE="accessibility cups glib mng qt3support -dbus -debug -gtk -nas -nis -pch -raster -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1  USE="qt3support -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6  USE="cups -debug -doc -jpeg -jpeg2k -test -tiff -vim-syntax -xinerama" 18,085 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/libspectre-0.2.2  USE="-debug -doc -test" 383 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle mng qt3support -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -tiff -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) -debug" 55 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520  USE="xcb xine -debug -gstreamer" 570 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/akonadi-server-1.2.1  USE="mysql -sqlite" 174 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.7  USE="-test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus qt4 -debug -exif -fam -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 916 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1  USE="kde -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-qt4-0.10.7  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4  USE="X dbus kde opengl sql svg webkit -assistant -debug -doc -examples -phonon -xmlpatterns" 6,808 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2  USE="acl bzip2 handbook mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop sse sse2 ssl -3dnow -alsa (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -openexr -spell -test -zeroconf" 10,265 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 27 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 7,091 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -ldap -test" 1,739 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdegames-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 49,383 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 60,827 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -test" 4,164 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdeedu-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 56,511 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knotify-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -bluetooth -debug (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kephal-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksysguard-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -lm_sensors -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1  USE="-akonadi (-aqua) -debug -examples (-kdeprefix) -policykit -semantic-desktop" 4,767 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kioclient-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksplash-4.3.1  USE="mmx sse sse2 -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 1,549 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkcompactdisc-4.3.1  USE="-alsa (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcheckpass-4.3.1  USE="pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.3.1  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcmshell-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkexiv2-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 3,534 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libksane-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdcraw-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.1  USE="xine (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-wallpapers-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstyles-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kate-4.3.1  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 5,480 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" LINGUAS="de -ar -bg -bn_IN -ca -cs -csb -da -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu -he -hi -hne -hr -hu -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tg -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 19,785 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdf-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 2,466 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/sweeper-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimer-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcalc-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcharselect-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/okteta-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdessh-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krosspython-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbruch-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalgebra-4.3.1  USE="handbook opengl plasma readline (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgeography-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiten-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kig-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -kig-scripting" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/step-4.3.1  USE="gsl handbook qalculate (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kxsldbg-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 2,467 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kimagemapeditor-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfilereplace-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kommander-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmix-4.3.1  USE="handbook -alsa (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -pulseaudio" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/juk-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/dragonplayer-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kamera-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkipi-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/okular-4.3.1  USE="crypt handbook jpeg pdf ps tiff (-aqua) -chm -debug -djvu -ebook (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kruler-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcolorchooser-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kolourpaint-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksnapshot-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/svgpart-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgamma-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstart-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knetattach-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwrite-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kappfinder-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsole-4.3.1-r1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.3.1  USE="handbook opengl (-aqua) -debug -ieee1394 (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfile-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwrited-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solid-hardware-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/amor-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 1,278 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kteatime-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kweather-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 63,794 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-weatherwallpapers-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knetworkconf-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 1,833 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcron-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksystemlog-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkdepim-4.3.1-r1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 11,058 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkleo-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.3.1  USE="opengl pam (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.1  USE="bzip2 handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -openexr -samba" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfmclient-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkpgp-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkmahjongg-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/soliduiserver-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwin-4.3.1  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xcomposite -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -zeroconf" 7,210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/mimelib-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libksieve-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmailcvt-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ark-4.3.1  USE="archive handbook zip (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwallet-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgpg-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/superkaramba-4.3.1  USE="handbook python (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kanagram-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klettres-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khangman-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/blinken-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/parley-4.3.1  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/marble-4.3.1  USE="handbook python (-aqua) -debug -designer-plugin -gps (-kdeprefix) -plasma -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktouch-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kturtle-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kwordquiz-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kstars-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -fits -indi (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalzium-4.3.1  USE="handbook plasma (-aqua) -debug -editor (-kdeprefix) -solver -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmplot-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klinkstatus-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -tidy" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -encode -flac (-kdeprefix) -vorbis" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kscd-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/gwenview-4.3.1  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -kipi" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksaneplugin-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/thumbnailers-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.3.1-r1  USE="pm-utils (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/solidautoeject-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kabcclient-4.3.1-r1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akonadi-4.3.1  USE="semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 727 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbreakout-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kblocks-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktuberling-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmines-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klines-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kblackbox-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kreversi-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kapman-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knetwalk-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbounce-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kgoldrunner-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kiriki-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/bomber-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksirk-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kjumpingcube-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kollision-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksame-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/killbots-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpat-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kspaceduel-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksquares-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/katomic-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kubrick-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktron-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konquest-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/bovo-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kbattleship-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/lskat-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksudoku-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kolf-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdiamond-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfourinline-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kuser-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kget-4.3.1  USE="handbook plasma semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kopete-4.3.1  USE="addbookmarks autoreplace contactnotes handbook highlight history jabber nowlistening pipes privacy ssl statistics texteffect translator urlpicpreview (-aqua) -bonjour -debug -gadu -groupwise (-kdeprefix) -latex -meanwhile -msn -oscar -otr -qq -skype -testbed -v4l2 -webpresence -winpopup -yahoo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kppp-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krfb-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krdc-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug -jpeg (-kdeprefix) -rdp -vnc -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontactinterfaces-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.3.1  USE="handbook python (-aqua) -debug (-google-gadgets) (-kdeprefix) -rss -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/dolphin-4.3.1-r1  USE="handbook semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-4.3.1  USE="auth bookmarks handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -thumbnail" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-cups) (-kdeprefix) -lilo" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeedu-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-cups) -floppy (-kdeprefix) -lirc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdm-4.3.1-r2  USE="handbook pam (-aqua) -consolekit -debug (-kdeprefix) -kerberos" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/klipper-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kalarm-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kleopatra-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kpilot-4.3.1  USE="crypt handbook (-aqua) -avantgo -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsolekalendar-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kshisen-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmahjongg-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktux-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.3.1  USE="eigen opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xscreensaver" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kaddressbook-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug -gnokii (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/krunner-4.3.1  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.3.1  USE="handbook opengl usb (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-4.3.1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdetoys-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.3.1  USE="opengl (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -mplayer" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmail-4.3.1-r1  USE="handbook kontact semantic-desktop (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kjots-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knode-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/akregator-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/knotes-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/korganizer-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1  USE="opengl (-aqua) -debug -desktopglobe -exif (-kdeprefix) -semantic-desktop" 1,415 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.3.1  USE="semantic-desktop (-kdeprefix) -policykit" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.1  USE="handbook kontact (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kontact-specialdates-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.3.1  USE="mysql nls -accessibility (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1)

Total: 481 packages (477 new, 3 in new slots, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 984,077 kB

Conflict: 10 blocks (10 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ksquares-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kwallet-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 231 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkdeedu-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 238 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kmines-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-wizards-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 230 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kleopatra-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kwallet-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 230 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/soprano-2.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcminit-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcheckpass-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1:4[qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 232 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kubrick-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 13 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimetracker-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 243 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-kresources-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/marble-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/mplayerthumbs-4.3.1', 'merge')

    (and 232 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

wie kann ich portage dazu bekommen diese blocks aufzuloesen damit ich kde installatieren kann ?

(welche infos von meinem sys braucht ihr eventuel um mir mehr weiter zuhelfen ?)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

versuche es mal mit global gesetzter USE="dbus"

----------

## musv

Deinstallier die qt-4.5.1-Sachen. Dann geht's. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber bei KDE4 und QT4 musste ich das bei so ziemlich jedem Update machen.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe alles in QT geslottet, sprich die /etc/portage/package.keywords so editiert:

```
### QT Core (fuer KDE 4.3)

dev-python/PyQt4:3

x11-libs/qt-core:4.3

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4.3

x11-libs/qt-gui:4.3

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4.3

x11-libs/qt-script:4.3

x11-libs/qt-sql:4.3

x11-libs/qt-svg:4.3
```

Solltest Du die Packete noch woanderst in dieser Datei stehen haben diese natuerlich entfernen!

----------

## pieter_parker

das useflag dbus hat etwas bewirkt, keine blocks mehr

dafuer ists bauen leider bei dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 abgebrochen

```
MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi/operations.o

libs/filesystem/src/operations.cpp: In function 'boost::system::error_code boost::filesystem::detail::dir_itr_first(void*&, void*&, const std::string&, std::string&, boost::filesystem::file_status&, boost::filesystem::file_status&)':

libs/filesystem/src/operations.cpp:1265: warning: 'path_size' may be used uninitialized in this function

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi/libboost_filesystem-mt-1_35.a

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/utf8_codecvt_facet.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/date_generators.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/greg_weekday.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/operations.o

gcc.link.dll bin.v2/libs/filesystem/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/libboost_filesystem-mt-1_35.so.1.35.0

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/greg_weekday.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/date_generators.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/greg_weekday.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/date_generators.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/greg_month.o

gcc.link.dll bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/libboost_date_time-1_35.so.1.35.0

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/greg_month.o

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/libboost_date_time-1_35.a

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/greg_month.o

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/libboost_date_time-s-1_35.a

gcc.link.dll bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/libboost_wave-1_35.so.1.35.0

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/greg_weekday.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi/greg_weekday.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/date_generators.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi/date_generators.o

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/greg_month.o

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/libboost_date_time-mt-s-1_35.a

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/greg_weekday.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/date_generators.o

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi/greg_month.o

gcc.archive bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/threading-multi/libboost_date_time-mt-1_35.a

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/greg_month.o

gcc.link.dll bin.v2/libs/date_time/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/libboost_date_time-mt-1_35.so.1.35.0

gcc.link.dll bin.v2/libs/wave/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/threading-multi/libboost_wave-mt-1_35.so.1.35.0

MkDir1 bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/read_graphviz_spirit.o

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_set:64,

                 from ./boost/graph/adjacency_list.hpp:22,

                 from ./boost/graph/graphviz.hpp:24,

                 from libs/graph/src/read_graphviz_spirit.cpp:28:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:33:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:31777: Warning: partial line at end of file ignored

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus)

Please submit a full bug report.

See <http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

    "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"  -ftemplate-depth-128 -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -finline-functions -Wno-inline -Wall -fPIC  -DBOOST_ALL_NO_LIB=1 -DBOOST_GRAPH_DYN_LINK=1 -DBOOST_GRAPH_NO_LIB=1 -DNDEBUG  -I"." -I"libs/graph/src" -c -o "bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/read_graphviz_spirit.o" "libs/graph/src/read_graphviz_spirit.cpp"

...failed gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/read_graphviz_spirit.o...

...removing bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/read_graphviz_spirit.o

...skipped <pbin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease>libboost_graph-1_35.so.1.35.0 for lack of <pbin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease>read_graphviz_spirit.o...

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/read_graphviz_spirit.o

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_set:64,

                 from ./boost/graph/adjacency_list.hpp:22,

                 from ./boost/graph/graphviz.hpp:24,

                 from libs/graph/src/read_graphviz_spirit.cpp:28:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:33:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/read_graphviz_spirit.o

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_set:64,

                 from ./boost/graph/adjacency_list.hpp:22,

                 from ./boost/graph/graphviz.hpp:24,

                 from libs/graph/src/read_graphviz_spirit.cpp:28:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:33:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

gcc.compile.c++ bin.v2/libs/graph/build/gcc-4.3/gentoorelease/link-static/runtime-link-static/threading-multi/read_graphviz_spirit.o

In file included from /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/ext/hash_set:64,

                 from ./boost/graph/adjacency_list.hpp:22,

                 from ./boost/graph/graphviz.hpp:24,

                 from libs/graph/src/read_graphviz_spirit.cpp:28:

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/include/g++-v4/backward/backward_warning.h:33:2: warning: #warning This file includes at least one deprecated or antiquated header which may be removed without further notice at a future date. Please use a non-deprecated interface with equivalent functionality instead. For a listing of replacement headers and interfaces, consult the file backward_warning.h. To disable this warning use -Wno-deprecated.

...failed updating 1 target...

...skipped 1 target...

...updated 689 targets...

 *

 * ERROR: dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3617:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${BJAM} ${NUMJOBS} -q gentoorelease ${OPTIONS} threading=single,multi link=shared,static runtime-link=shared,static || die "building boost failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   building boost failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5, Log file:
```

so wie ich das hier -> https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=276107 lese, erst emerge -av =dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2 und dann weiter mit emerge -av kde-meta

scheint zu funktionieren, emerge hat nun dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 ohne die vorherige fehlermeldung gebaut

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Ich habe alles in QT geslottet, sprich die /etc/portage/package.keywords so editiert:
> 
> ```
> ### QT Core (fuer KDE 4.3)
> 
> ...

 

es gibt bei qt keinen :4.3 slot, nur :4

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> das useflag dbus hat etwas bewirkt, keine blocks mehr

 

Ich verstehe nicht warum sich soo viele Leute schwer tun für ein Desktop System auch ein Gentoo-Desktop-Profil zu verwenden...?

da wäre USE="dbus" zb schon gesetzt gewesen..   :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

also meinst du ich sollte lieber eselet profile set 2 machen anstat nach dem naechsten neuen fehler der beim bauen gekommen ist zu suchen ?

```
[ 46%] Building CXX object python/pykde4/CMakeFiles/python_module_PyKDE4_kio.dir/sip/kio/sipkiopart7.o

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart2.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart2.cpp:8:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KFileItem_time(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart2.cpp:13592: warning: 'time_t KFileItem::time(unsigned int) const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kfileitem.h:294)

sipkiopart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KFileItem_timeString(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart2.cpp:13636: warning: 'QString KFileItem::timeString(unsigned int) const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kfileitem.h:304)

sipkiopart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KFileItem_acceptsDrops(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart2.cpp:14024: warning: 'bool KFileItem::acceptsDrops() const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kfileitem.h:418)

sipkiopart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KFileItem_assign(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart2.cpp:14294: warning: 'void KFileItem::assign(const KFileItem&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kfileitem.h:552)

sipkiopart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KFileItem_setUDSEntry(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart2.cpp:14324: warning: 'void KFileItem::setUDSEntry(const KIO::UDSEntry&, const KUrl&, bool, bool)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kfileitem.h:575)

sipkiopart2.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KDirModel_indexForItem(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart2.cpp:18873: warning: 'QModelIndex KDirModel::indexForItem(const KFileItem*) const' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kdirmodel.h:78)

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart7.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart7.cpp:8:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KCrashBookmarkImporter_parseCrashBookmarks(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart7.cpp:4843: warning: 'KCrashBookmarkImporter' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function 'void* cast_KCrashBookmarkImporter(void*, const sipTypeDef*)':

sipkiopart7.cpp:4897: warning: 'KCrashBookmarkImporter' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function 'void release_KCrashBookmarkImporter(void*, int)':

sipkiopart7.cpp:4913: warning: 'KCrashBookmarkImporter' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kbookmarkimporter_crash.h:36)

sipkiopart7.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KBookmarkGroup_moveItem(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart7.cpp:12482: warning: 'bool KBookmarkGroup::moveItem(const KBookmark&, const KBookmark&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kbookmark.h:394)

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart6.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart6.cpp:8:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart6.cpp: In constructor 'sipKDiskFreeSpace::sipKDiskFreeSpace(QObject*)':

sipkiopart6.cpp:9878: warning: 'KDiskFreeSpace::KDiskFreeSpace(QObject*)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kdiskfreespace.h:43)

sipkiopart6.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KDiskFreeSpace_readDF(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart6.cpp:10252: warning: 'bool KDiskFreeSpace::readDF(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kdiskfreespace.h:63)

sipkiopart6.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KDiskFreeSpace_findUsageInfo(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart6.cpp:10282: warning: 'static KDiskFreeSpace* KDiskFreeSpace::findUsageInfo(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kdiskfreespace.h:72)

In file included from /usr/include/python2.6/Python.h:8,

                 from /usr/include/python2.6/sip.h:28,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipAPIkio.h:11,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart5.cpp:7:

/usr/include/python2.6/pyconfig.h:1064:1: warning: "_XOPEN_SOURCE" redefined

<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1/python/pykde4/sip/kio/kabstractfilemodule.sip:30,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/work/pykde4-4.3.1_build/python/pykde4/sip/kio/sipkiopart5.cpp:8:

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:176: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

/usr/include/kio/connection.h:177: warning: 'Connection' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/connection.h:49)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KIO_stat(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart5.cpp:1706: warning: 'KIO::StatJob* KIO::stat(const KUrl&, bool, short int, KIO::JobFlags)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/job.h:229)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KIO_calculateRemaining(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart5.cpp:2332: warning: 'QTime KIO::calculateRemaining(KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/global.h:111)

sipkiopart5.cpp:2332: warning: 'QTime KIO::calculateRemaining(KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t, KIO::filesize_t)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kio/global.h:111)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In member function 'virtual void sipKFileFilterCombo::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)':

sipkiopart5.cpp:17789: warning: 'virtual void KComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kcombobox.h:289)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KUrlRequester_setPath(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart5.cpp:31036: warning: 'void KUrlRequester::setPath(const QString&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kurlrequester.h:217)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In member function 'virtual void sipKUrlComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)':

sipkiopart5.cpp:32079: warning: 'virtual void KComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kcombobox.h:289)

sipkiopart5.cpp: In function 'PyObject* meth_KPropertiesDialogPlugin_isDesktopFile(PyObject*, PyObject*)':

sipkiopart5.cpp:63386: warning: 'static bool KPropertiesDialogPlugin::isDesktopFile(const KFileItem&)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kpropertiesdialog.h:371)

Linking CXX shared library ../../lib/pykde/kio.so

[ 46%] Built target python_module_PyKDE4_kio

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4768:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3207:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2907:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1118:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1199:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/temp/build.log'
```

aber warum ist es ein problem kde zuinstallieren wenn man nicht das desktop profile benutzt ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Quote:*   

> aber warum ist es ein problem kde zuinstallieren wenn man nicht das desktop profile benutzt ?

  Nein, verstehe mich nicht falsch, natürlich geht es auch mit zb dem "default" Profil, doch dann sollte man genau wissen welche USE mindestens benötigt werden und diese auch setzen.

Zu deinem aktuellen "pykde4" Problem:

Es wäre sicher hilfreich wenn du die komplette build.log posten könntest (nopaste) , denn der eigentliche Fehler scheint viel weiter oben aufzutreten.

(auch der "emerge --info" Output könnte bei der Lösungssuche hilfreich sein)

----------

## pieter_parker

okey, hier mal die build log datei und die emerge --info ausgabe

/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1/temp/build.log -> http://pastebin.com/m2c0d3d23

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 26 Oct 2009 19:45:02 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ "

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session slang spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, ein 

```
emerge -av1 sip
```

 hast du schon probiert?

.....................................................................................

/edit:

hier noch eine Info wie es zu den

[blocks B     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1) 

Blocks , im Zusammenhang mit der Use="dbus" kommen kann.

 *Quote:*   

> All this is happening because of recent changes to gentoo’s Qt ebuilds. In Qt Team’s last meeting it was decided to make most USE flags disabled by default, to allow the user to choose which ones he wants to enable, rather than disable.
> 
> However, in portage’s current state, the stable Qt packages (4.5.1 version) use the old USE flags with lots of them enabled by default.
> 
> Now comes the tricky part. KDE depends on qt-gui with dbus USE flag enabled. Normally, when portage sees that dependency, it checks your USE flags. If dbus is enabled, all is good. If not, it breaks with an error telling you to enable it.
> ...

 

Quelle: http://www.linuxized.com/2009/07/gentoo-testing-clean-install-qt-kde-4-blockers-help/

----------

## AmonAmarth

huh? um die zeile 500 gibts ein assembler error:

```
sipkdeuipart1.cpp: In member function 'virtual void sipKHistoryComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)':

sipkdeuipart1.cpp:93855: warning: 'virtual void KComboBox::setContextMenuEnabled(bool)' is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/kcombobox.h:289)

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:154821: Warning: end of file not at end of a line; newline inserted

{standard input}:155070: Error: bad register name `%ea'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Killed (program cc1plus)
```

das register "ea" sollte wohl "eax" heissen...kannst ja mal in den quelltext schauen ob dort etwas seltsames angegeben ist.

----------

## pieter_parker

danke

emerge -av1 sip

hat weitergeholfen

AmonAmarth in /usr/portage/distfiles/ sollte der sourcecode zu pykde liegen ?

```
ls -Al /usr/portage/distfiles/

insgesamt 1103168

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    357732 22. Aug 21:47 2.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    241507 24. M�r 2003  a52dec-0.7.4.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    177290 28. Aug 14:23 akonadi-1.2.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2900799  6. Mai 18:54 alsa-driver-1.0.20.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    794728  6. Mai 18:53 alsa-lib-1.0.20.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    719807 10. Mai 07:21 atk-1.26.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    577705  4. Feb 2004  automake-1.7.9.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    663182 30. Mai 2004  automake-1.8.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    765505 12. Jul 2005  automake-1.9.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      9153 22. Jan 2009  automoc4-0.9.88.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     74756 18. Jan 2006  bdftopcf-1.0.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     36676 18. Jan 2006  bigreqsproto-1.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    998208  9. Mai 09:37 bluez-4.39.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  23416747 29. M�r 2008  boost_1_35_0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      5537  6. Jan 2009  boost-patches-1.35.0-5.tbz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   6646082 16. Jun 13:07 cairo-1.8.8.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     86363 13. Sep 2004  ccache-2.4.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      6090 20. Jun 18:55 cdparanoia-III-10.2-patches-1.tbz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    183236 11. Sep 2008  cdparanoia-III-10.2.src.tgz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1779673  1. Feb 2009  cdrtools-2.01.01a57.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    520625 21. Nov 2006  check-0.9.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1742427 23. Mai 2008  cln-1.2.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1539103 23. Okt 2008  clucene-core-0.9.21b.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3285371 28. Apr 2009  cmake-2.6.4.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     45390  3. Jul 2007  compositeproto-0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    393694 31. Jul 2008  ConsoleKit-0.3.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    405713 10. M�r 2008  cryptsetup-1.0.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    287496  5. Sep 2007  ctags-5.7.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3778970 16. Apr 2009  cups-1.3.10-source.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2347791 12. Aug 09:01 curl-7.19.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1613642 18. Mai 16:51 cyrus-sasl-2.1.23.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     53133 27. Aug 05:45 damageproto-1.2.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    122524  8. Jun 2007  DBD-mysql-4.005.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    495124 21. Okt 2007  DBI-1.601.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1564475  6. Aug 2008  dbus-1.2.3.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    667547  5. Jun 2008  dbus-glib-0.76.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    494281 15. Aug 2008  dbus-python-0.83.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    348871 11. Feb 2008  desktop-file-utils-0.15.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    192995  7. Feb 2008  device-mapper.1.02.24.tgz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     51904 23. Nov 2008  dmidecode-2.10.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     51362 12. Jun 15:40 dri2proto-2.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     68074  3. Sep 2008  ed-1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    123585  1. Aug 2006  eject-2.1.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      8061  7. Mai 20:00 eselect-emacs-1.10.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    330517 18. Nov 2008  eventlog_0.2.9.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2342158  5. Apr 2009  exiv2-0.18.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2744768  9. M�r 2009  ffmpeg-0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     38550 15. M�r 2006  fixesproto-4.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      8545 23. Jul 08:20 flac-1.2.1-embedded-m4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2009217 16. Sep 2007  flac-1.2.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     38233 18. Jan 2006  fontcacheproto-0.1.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1403857  1. Jun 2008  fontconfig-2.6.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     56776 27. Aug 06:24 fontsproto-2.1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  12345043 20. Jul 2006  foomatic-db-3.0-20060720.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    170572  7. Mai 2008  foomatic-filters-3.0-20080507.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  12434678  1. Mai 2007  foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1363190 12. M�r 2009  freetype-2.3.9.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    653392 24. Nov 2008  gamin-0.1.10.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      4635 25. Sep 11:00 gamin-0.1.9-freebsd.patch.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     74158  8. Aug 00:10 gcc-4.3.4-patches-1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      6026  8. Aug 00:10 gcc-4.3.4-piepatches-v10.1.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      1500  8. Aug 00:10 gcc-4.3.4-specs-0.9.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  59368714  8. Aug 00:10 gcc-4.3.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      2298  8. Aug 00:10 gcc-4.3.4-uclibc-patches-1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1212730 21. Jun 2007  gd-2.0.35.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    122922 23. Feb 2009  gdb-6.8-patches-1.4.tar.lzma

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  15581509 27. M�r 2008  gdb-6.8.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    145203  9. Okt 00:10 genpatches-2.6.30-9.base.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     24950  9. Okt 00:10 genpatches-2.6.30-9.extras.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     89084 30. Mai 20:00 gentoolkit-0.2.4.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     17628 20. Feb 2009  gentoo-syntax-20090220.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    614117 17. Feb 2008  ggz-client-libs-0.0.14.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  16921504  3. Feb 2009  ghostscript-8.64.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3752871 17. Nov 2003  ghostscript-fonts-std-8.11.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     12171 17. Apr 2009  ghostscript-gpl-8.64-patchset-4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    506050 10. Nov 2007  giflib-4.1.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    747697  4. Okt 2008  gkrellm-2.3.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    394566  3. Nov 2008  glew-1.5.1-src.tgz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     47448 15. Sep 09:56 glext.h.55.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   5037738  1. Sep 13:21 glib-2.20.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     67332 26. Mai 21:17 glproto-1.4.10.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      7291 15. Sep 09:56 glxext.h.24.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    457070  9. Sep 2008  gmm-3.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3852869  3. M�r 2009  gnupg-2.0.11.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     26660 31. M�r 2009  gnuplot-4.2.5-lua-term.patch.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2936753  3. Sep 03:15 gnuplot-4.2.6.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    865088 17. Jun 2007  gperf-3.0.3.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1085576  8. Dez 2008  gpgme-1.1.8.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3594658 17. Jan 2009  groff-1.20.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     51809  2. Jan 2009  grub-0.97-patches-1.9.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    971783 20. Aug 2005  grub-0.97.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2924732 19. Jan 2009  gsl-1.12.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2126280 10. Mai 22:54 gst-plugins-base-0.10.23.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2871267 10. Mai 21:31 gstreamer-0.10.23.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  18518781 19. Sep 10:24 gtk+-2.16.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    453459  4. Mai 00:22 gtk-doc-1.11.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      4196 19. Jul 15:10 hal-0.5.12rc1-gentoo-patches-8.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1160384 27. Nov 2008  hal-0.5.12rc1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    137451 14. Apr 2009  hal-info-20090414.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     33616 22. Nov 2006  hicolor-icon-theme-0.10.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3104936 14. Jun 2004  htdig-3.2.0b6.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    414870 23. Sep 2008  htop-0.8.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      8358 18. Mai 2007  hwinfo_13.28-1.diff.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    796912 18. Mai 2007  hwinfo_13.28.orig.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     97052 24. Jul 2007  iceauth-1.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     62112 18. Jun 01:52 inputproto-1.5.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    141110  9. Okt 2008  intltool-0.40.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    432131  6. Apr 2009  iptables-1.4.3.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   5323027 10. Apr 2009  iso-codes-3.8.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     56757 27. Aug 12:10 java-config-2.1.9.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      7421 17. Apr 2009  java-config-wrapper-0.16.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  81819735 31. Jul 19:03 jdk-6u15-dlj-linux-i586.bin

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    131009  1. Mai 2006  jnettop-0.13.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    960379 27. Jun 08:57 jpegsrc.v7.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     57440 18. Jul 2006  kbproto-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1876808  1. Sep 17:22 kdeadmin-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  65324088  1. Sep 17:25 kdeartwork-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   4263214  1. Sep 16:52 kdebase-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   7260641  1. Sep 17:23 kdebase-runtime-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  62286316  1. Sep 17:24 kdebase-workspace-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   4881053  1. Sep 16:53 kdebindings-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  57866780  1. Sep 15:55 kdeedu-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  50567545  1. Sep 17:24 kdegames-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3618073  1. Sep 17:23 kdegraphics-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  20259404  1. Sep 17:23 kde-l10n-de-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  10510833  1. Sep 16:23 kdelibs-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     26920  1. Sep 17:23 kdelibs-experimental-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1585744  1. Sep 17:22 kdemultimedia-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   7382818  1. Sep 17:23 kdenetwork-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  11323109  1. Sep 17:23 kdepim-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1779777  1. Sep 16:23 kdepimlibs-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    744306  1. Sep 16:22 kdepim-runtime-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1448440  1. Sep 15:53 kdeplasma-addons-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   5611514  1. Sep 17:23 kdesdk-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1307700  1. Sep 17:22 kdetoys-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2524224  1. Sep 15:53 kdeutils-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2525676  1. Sep 16:53 kdewebdev-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    915536 22. M�r 2009  lcms-1.18.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1243793 16. Apr 2009  libarchive-2.7.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    302903  4. Feb 2008  libart_lgpl-2.3.20.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    297786 25. Mai 2008  libassuan-1.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1060714  6. Feb 2008  libdbi-0.8.3.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1534420  3. M�r 2008  libdbi-drivers-0.8.3-1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      3424 16. Jun 2008  libdca-0.0.5-constant.patch.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    393291 10. Apr 2007  libdca-0.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    414494 28. Aug 22:25 libdrm-2.4.13.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    308373 29. Aug 2008  libdvdcss-1.2.10.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    224063 15. Dez 2006  libfontenc-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1143139 22. Jan 2009  libgcrypt-1.4.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    477382 17. Feb 2008  libggz-0.0.14.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    403751 26. Nov 2008  libgpg-error-1.7.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   5268340 17. Mai 20:44 libgphoto2-2.4.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1145724  8. Jan 2009  libical-0.43.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    263786  6. Jan 2009  libICE-1.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2635155  9. Jun 21:24 libidn-1.15.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    278804 18. Sep 2007  libieee1284-0.2.11.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     11554 23. Aug 02:22 libjpeg7_7-1.diff.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    569854  9. Jul 03:52 libksba-1.0.7.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    502379 18. Feb 2004  libmad-0.15.1b.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1093337 13. Jul 2007  libmng-1.0.10.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    519792 27. Apr 2009  libmodplug-0.8.7.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    246807 26. Jul 12:06 libmpcdecsv7-1.2.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    524243 12. Mai 2007  libmusicbrainz-2.1.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    288932 14. Jan 2008  libnl-1.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    439365 23. Jun 16:12 libogg-1.1.4.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    855765 19. M�r 2009  liboil-0.3.16.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    351153 22. Dez 2007  libpaper_1.1.23.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    524273 28. Okt 2008  libpcap-1.0.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    525539 16. Jul 16:42 libpng-1.2.38.tar.lzma

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    194060 24. Nov 2006  libpthread-stubs-0.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1111134  9. Jul 2007  libqalculate-0.9.6.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    262305  7. Aug 13:45 libSM-1.1.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    927422 14. Mai 10:57 libsndfile-1.0.20.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    391727 25. Nov 2008  libspectre-0.2.2.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1652987  3. Nov 2008  libtheora-1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    389343  4. M�r 2006  libusb-0.1.12.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     14588 28. Feb 2007  libutempter-1.1.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1060476 28. Mai 2007  LibVNCServer-0.9.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1474492 10. Jul 07:52 libvorbis-1.2.3.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1876770 10. Jul 04:34 libX11-1.2.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    249998 28. Aug 06:24 libXau-1.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    526249  2. Jul 17:37 libXaw-1.0.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    306116 15. Jul 19:23 libxcb-1.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    217145  4. Jul 2007  libXcomposite-0.4.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    234749 24. Aug 2007  libXcursor-1.1.9.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    201096 14. M�r 2007  libXdamage-1.1.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    220946 11. Aug 2006  libXdmcp-1.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    271301 29. Jan 2009  libXext-1.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    214287  8. Nov 2006  libXfixes-4.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    410560 18. Feb 2009  libXfont-1.4.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    214869 15. Dez 2006  libXfontcache-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    268153  2. Jul 2008  libXft-2.1.13.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    279752 25. Feb 2009  libXi-1.2.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    259790 18. M�r 2008  libxkbfile-1.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    354149 28. Jun 22:07 libxklavier-4.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    305347 14. Jan 2008  libXmu-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    244470 18. Jan 2006  libXp-1.0.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    358241 22. Aug 2007  libXpm-3.5.7.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    262270  6. M�r 2009  libXrandr-1.3.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    226512  5. Sep 2007  libXrender-0.9.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    218203 15. Dez 2006  libXres-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    219568 18. M�r 2008  libXScrnSaver-1.1.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3363961 19. Mai 2008  libxslt-1.1.24.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    538143  2. Jul 17:28 libXt-1.0.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    224637 17. Aug 2007  libXtst-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    229227 18. M�r 2008  libXv-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    222736 27. Apr 2006  libXxf86misc-1.0.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    240637  2. Jul 2008  libXxf86vm-1.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    424124 25. Jul 2008  libzip-0.9.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  59435895 10. Jun 03:22 linux-2.6.30.tar.bz2

drwxrwsr-x 2 root    portage      4096 28. Okt 06:30 .locks

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1324217  9. Mai 2008  lshw-B.02.13.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    778385 26. Okt 2008  lsof_4.81.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    104642 31. Jan 2008  luit-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    108276 21. M�r 2007  makedepend-1.0.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1090236 25. Jul 07:11 man-pages-3.22.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    521532 27. Nov 2006  manpages-de-0.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      5141 10. Jul 2008  man-pages-gentoo-2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2783935 31. Jul 19:42 mc-4.7.0-pre1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   4382803  4. Sep 15:52 MesaLib-7.5.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     70506  6. M�r 2008  mkfontdir-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    105475 19. Dez 2008  mkfontscale-1.0.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage  28589887 21. Okt 2008  mysql-5.0.70.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    110743 29. Nov 2008  mysql-extras-20081129-1041Z.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1478204 28. Jul 05:08 nano-2.1.10.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    779934 21. Jul 02:10 nasm-2.07.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     28553 17. Jun 2007  Net-Daemon-0.43.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     13731 16. Jun 2008  netkit-rsh-0.17-patches-2.tar.lzma

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     58268 20. Mai 2005  netkit-rsh-0.17.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    144658 27. Feb 2008  nload-0.7.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      3216 15. Sep 10:44 opengl.eselect-1.0.8.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1004678 21. Dez 2007  openjpeg_v1_3.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3803011 20. Jul 2008  openldap-2.3.43.tgz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    886195  3. M�r 2005  openslp-1.2.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     90959 26. Jul 12:33 openssh-5.2p1-gsskex-all-20090726.patch

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1016612 24. Feb 2009  openssh-5.2p1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     18116 24. Feb 2009  openssh-lpk-5.2p1-0.3.11.patch.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   3852259 25. M�r 2009  openssl-0.9.8k.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 115327590  1. Sep 17:26 oxygen-icons-4.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1948207  8. Jun 2008  p7zip_4.58_src_all.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      2593 21. Jun 09:23 pambase-20090620.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1519944 21. Jul 20:25 pango-1.24.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    270474  7. Okt 2008  pciutils-3.0.2.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    583005 21. Mai 13:08 phonon-4.4_pre20090520.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    960812 12. Nov 2007  pilot-link-0.12.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    422801 15. Feb 2008  pinentry-0.7.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    402602 28. Aug 12:11 pixman-0.16.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     18229 17. Jun 2007  PlRPC-0.2020.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    174592 11. Apr 2009  pm-utils-1.2.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1531154 16. Mai 16:19 poppler-0.10.7.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   4067562 30. Sep 2008  poppler-data-0.2.1.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     49579  6. M�r 2008  printproto-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    309178 10. Mai 06:41 psmisc-22.7.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    652640 24. Apr 2007  pth-2.0.7.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     12140 17. Apr 2008  pydf_6.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   6970552 27. Jul 19:20 PyQt-x11-gpl-4.5.4.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    242223 27. Aug 2008  Pyrex-0.9.8.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1937201 29. Apr 21:47 qca-2.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     49188 11. Dez 2007  qca-ossl-2.0.0-beta3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     55720 16. Nov 2007  qimageblitz-0.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage 116015284 25. Jun 09:08 qt-x11-opensource-src-4.5.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     20869 12. Feb 2004  radeontool-1.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     74817  6. M�r 2009  randrproto-1.3.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1713544 19. Jul 20:36 raptor-1.4.19.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    791915 16. Sep 2008  rarlinux-3.8.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     39340 18. Jan 2006  recordproto-1.13.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     54128 31. Aug 2007  renderproto-0.9.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     48580 25. Aug 06:37 resourceproto-1.1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     18469 20. Mai 2005  rexec-1.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    103803  6. Jun 2008  rgb-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    778927  8. Mai 17:43 rsync-3.0.6.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   4293184 11. Feb 2008  sane-backends-1.0.19.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     38066  1. Apr 2006  scrnsaverproto-1.1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     99040  8. Jul 23:20 setxkbmap-1.1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    457377 21. Feb 2009  shared-mime-info-0.60.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    615394 27. Jul 13:29 sip-4.8.2.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1353374 25. Aug 00:23 slang-2.2.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1919103 14. Sep 13:51 soprano-2.3.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     33856 28. Jul 2005  splash.xpm.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2926671 10. Aug 15:18 sqlite-3.6.17.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     54804 20. Aug 03:10 sqlite3.h-3.6.17.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     57127 11. Jun 2008  ssmtp_2.62.orig.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    177774 23. Nov 2007  Storable-2.18.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    937446  2. Aug 12:49 strigi-0.7.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   4604982 24. Jun 2008  swig-1.3.36.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    788885 23. Aug 2006  sysfsutils-2.1.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    423703 18. M�r 2009  syslog-ng_2.1.4.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     76608 21. Sep 2008  Sys-Syslog-0.27.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1394506 21. Feb 2008  taglib-1.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    116725  6. Feb 2008  tcptrack-1.3.0.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     23447 27. Nov 2008  tiff-3.8.2-pdfsec-patches.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1336295  1. Mai 2006  tiff-3.8.2.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    241944  6. M�r 2008  twm-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    135670 24. Okt 2008  unrarsrc-3.8.5.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1376845 30. Apr 03:06 unzip60.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    173312 24. Okt 2007  usbutils-0.73.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   2956769  9. Feb 2009  util-linux-ng-2.14.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     51670  9. Sep 20:36 util-macros-1.3.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     54499 27. Aug 05:32 videoproto-2.3.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      1674  7. Mai 2007  vi.eselect-1.1.5.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    720290 14. Aug 2008  vim-7.2-extra.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      6430 14. Aug 2008  vim-7.2-gentoo-patches.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1365638 14. Aug 2008  vim-7.2-lang.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   7203291 23. Sep 2008  vim-7.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    262578 18. Mai 17:10 vim-patches-7.2.182.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage      4204 12. M�r 2005  vixie-cron-4.1-gentoo-r4.patch.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     54246 27. Aug 2004  vixie-cron-4.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    112331  6. M�r 2008  xauth-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     55570 23. Dez 2005  xbitmaps-1.0.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     89241 29. Mai 06:15 xcb-proto-1.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    113967  6. Aug 2007  xclock-1.0.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     36750 18. Jan 2006  xcmiscproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    282262 24. Jun 2007  xdg-utils-1.0.2.tgz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     80831 29. Jan 2009  xextproto-7.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     37450 18. Jan 2006  xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     43814  1. Apr 2008  xf86driproto-2.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     38464 18. Jan 2006  xf86miscproto-0.9.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     39615 18. Jan 2006  xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   7468182  3. Apr 2009  xine-lib-1.1.16.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    117049  6. M�r 2008  xinit-1.0.8.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    218419  8. Jul 22:58 xkbcomp-1.1.0.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    631474 27. Mai 00:05 xkeyboard-config-1.6.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     94805 10. Aug 2007  xmessage-1.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    230002 20. Nov 2007  XML-Parser-2.36.tar.gz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    552233 26. Apr 2009  xmlrpc-c-1.18.02.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    109102  7. M�r 2008  xprop-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    159189  2. M�r 2009  xproto-7.0.15.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    129645 10. Sep 11:20 xrandr-1.3.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    101484  6. M�r 2008  xrdb-1.0.5.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    103613  6. M�r 2008  xset-1.0.4.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage     88136 10. Aug 2007  xsetroot-1.0.2.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    116875 23. Dez 2005  xsm-1.0.1.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    874033  5. Mai 12:54 xterm-243.tgz

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    104280 11. Jan 2009  xtrans-1.2.3.tar.bz2

-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage   1419273 10. Apr 2009  yasm-0.8.0.tar.gz
```

fuer meine offline doku hab ich mir notiert

emerge -av kde-meta

problem: will useflags "X kde mysql qt3support sql svg webkit opengl png mng dbus" haben

loesung: useflags "X kde mysql qt3support sql svg webkit opengl png mng dbus" hinzufuegen

(/etc/make.conf

  X kde mysql qt3support sql svg webkit opengl png mng dbus)

emerge -uaDvN world

emerge -av kde-meta

problem: Failed to emerge dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5

loesung: emerge -av =dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2

emerge -av kde-meta

problem: kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1

loesung:

eselect profile list

  [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0*

  [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

eselect profile set 2

emerge -uaDvN world

revdep-rebuild

emerge -av kde-meta

problem: kde-base/pykde4-4.3.1

loesung: emerge -av1 sip

emerge -av kde-meta

soweit sogut, aber eben hab ich nochmal emerge -uaDvN world gemacht und frage mich nun warum und woher er nun das alles machen will was er machen will

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.26.0  68 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r4  USE="(-real)" 13,540 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/libvncserver-0.9.1  USE="jpeg* zlib -no24bpp -nobackchannel" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/xvid-1.2.2-r1  USE="-examples -pic" 629 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20081006  USE="threads -debug" 2,196 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.19-r2  USE="ipv6 usb* -doc -gphoto2 -v4l" 8 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.3  USE="-doc" 1,449 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0  USE="-debug" 593 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.7  USE="-digitalradio" 1,111 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0  USE="encode* -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4  371 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1  USE="mmx -debug -mp3rtp -sndfile" 1,297 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6  USE="-debug -test" 287 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="jpeg* png truetype* -fontconfig -xpm" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.10  322 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-terms/xterm-243  USE="truetype* unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/hunspell-1.2.8  USE="ncurses nls readline" 766 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/pdflib-7.0.2_p8  USE="cxx perl python -doc -java -tcl" 5,653 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819  USE="nls unicode -examples" 370 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-pda/pilot-link-0.12.3-r1  USE="perl png python readline usb* (-bluetooth) -debug -java -threads" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/curl-7.19.6  USE="ipv6 ldap* ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2 -nss -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.15  USE="X alsa* -derby -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sci-visualization/gnuplot-4.2.6  USE="X gd pdf* readline -doc -emacs -ggi -latex -lua -plotutils -svga -wxwidgets -xemacs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1  USE="jpeg* python tiff* zlib" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.20-r5  USE="nls -doc -minimal" 1,021 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ldap* mysql pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video xv -aalib -arts -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio -svga -xinerama" 3,295 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa* encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 mmx mmxext mp3* sdl* ssse3 vorbis* x264* xvid* zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jpeg2k -network -oss -schroedinger -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vhook" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/raptor-1.4.19  USE="unicode xml* -curl -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/enchant-1.4.2  USE="hunspell -aspell -zemberek" 582 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.13  USE="-debug" 378 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.17  USE="-doc" 730 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10  USE="consolekit* pam -debug -minimal" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.12_rc1-r8  USE="X* acpi* consolekit* crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libgphoto2-2.4.6  USE="hal* nls -bonjour -doc -exif" CAMERAS="-adc65 -agfa_cl20 -aox -barbie -canon -casio_qv -clicksmart310 -digigr8 -digita -dimagev -dimera3500 -directory -enigma13 -fuji -gsmart300 -hp215 -iclick -jamcam -jd11 -jl2005a -kodak_dc120 -kodak_dc210 -kodak_dc240 -kodak_dc3200 -kodak_ez200 -konica -konica_qm150 -largan -lg_gsm -mars -mustek -panasonic_coolshot -panasonic_dc1000 -panasonic_dc1580 -panasonic_l859 -pccam300 -pccam600 -polaroid_pdc320 -polaroid_pdc640 -polaroid_pdc700 -ptp2 -ricoh -ricoh_g3 -samsung -sierra -sipix_blink -sipix_blink2 -sipix_web2 -smal -sonix -sony_dscf1 -sony_dscf55 -soundvision -spca50x -sq905 -stv0674 -stv0680 -sx330z -template -topfield -toshiba_pdrm11" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-power/pm-utils-1.2.5  USE="alsa* -debug -networkmanager -ntp" VIDEO_CARDS="intel radeon" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.26.2-r1  USE="ldap -debug -doc -policykit" 1,441 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5  USE="gtk* ncurses -caps -qt3" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4  USE="-debug -doc" 348 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11  USE="-debug -doc" 262 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.26.2-r2  USE="startup-notification -doc" 669 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11  USE="bzip2 ldap* nls -caps -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.26.3  USE="hal pam -debug -doc -test" 2,630 kB

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtk* mng qt3support tiff* -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4  USE="qt4* -emacs -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/strigi-0.7.0  USE="clucene dbus fam* qt4 -debug -exif -hyperestraier -inotify (-log) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6  USE="gpm nls -examples" LINGUAS="de -af -be -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -el -en -eo -es -et -fi -fo -fr -ga -gl -he -hr -is -it -nl -no -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -uk -vi" 1,737 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-de-0.60_pre20030222  268 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0  179 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5  356 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0-r1  USE="gstreamer -debug" 395 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-mount-0.8-r1  USE="libnotify -debug -nautilus" 494 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1  USE="acl fam hal ipv6 ssl -avahi -debug -doc -gnutls -kerberos -samba" 1,892 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 aac* alsa css dts flac* gnome* gtk* ipv6 mad mng modplug musepack nls opengl sdl* theora truetype* v4l vorbis win32codecs* xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520  USE="gstreamer* xcb xine -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2  USE="acl alsa* bzip2 fam* handbook mmx nls opengl semantic-desktop spell* sse sse2 ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -openexr -test -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepimlibs-4.3.1  USE="handbook ldap* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/solid-4.3.1  USE="bluetooth* (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -networkmanager -wicd" 0 kB

Total: 58 packages (31 new, 27 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 45,323 kB
```

ich hab doch nichts veraendert das ihn veranlassen koennte neue pakete hinzuzufuegen und einige pakete neuzubauen !?

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute das du nach dem Profil Wechsel ein 

```
source /etc/profile
```

vergessen hast, und somit das neue Profil noch gar nicht angewandt wurde...

Viele deiner nun neu zu mergenden Pakete resultieren aus den neu hinzu gekommenen USE-Flags wie zb

"alsa consolekit hal gtk gnome" usw

evtl. solltest du USE="-gnome" in der make.conf setzen!?

PS: (Off Topic)

Magst du nicht mal auf utf8 umstellen?

----------

## pieter_parker

source /etc/profile , das wirds wohl gewesen sein

gute idee, hab -gnome in /etc/make.conf dazugeschrieben

du meinst du utf8 wegen dem "M�r" bei

```
-rw-rw-r-- 1 portage portage    241507 24. M�r 2003  a52dec-0.7.4.tar.gz 
```

?

----------

## pieter_parker

/etc/inint.d/xdm start

...

```
cat /var/log/xdm.log

xdm info (pid 21882): Starting

xdm info (pid 21882): Starting X server on :0

xdm error (pid 21882): cannot make authentication directory /var/lib/xdm/authdir: No such file or directory

xdm error (pid 21886): server /usr/bin/X cannot be executed

xdm error (pid 21882): server unexpectedly died

xdm info (pid 21882): Shutting down

xdm error (pid 21882): Server for display :0 can't be started, session disabled

xdm info (pid 21882): Exiting
```

cd /var/lib/

mkdir xdm

cd xdm/

mkdir authdir

/etc/inint.d/xdm start

...

```
cat /var/log/xdm.log

xdm info (pid 22355): Starting

xdm info (pid 22355): Starting X server on :0

xdm error (pid 22357): server /usr/bin/X cannot be executed
```

fehlt bei mir im system noch etwas damit ich den xdm anwerfen kann !?

----------

## Josef.95

Hast du

dbus

hald

consolekit

im default runlevel, und sie auch gestartet?

----------

## pieter_parker

bis auf consolekit ja

habs in den default runlevel gemacht und angewurfen

```
cat /var/log/xdm.log

xdm info (pid 29389): Starting

xdm info (pid 29389): Starting X server on :0

xdm error (pid 29393): server /usr/bin/X cannot be executed
```

```
emerge --search xorg-server

Searching...

[ Results for search key : xorg-server ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-base/xorg-server

      Latest version available: 1.6.3.901-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 4,568 kB

      Homepage:      http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   X.Org X servers

      License:       MIT MIT
```

bei kde3 kam der xorg-server mit wenn ich kde3 installiert habe, hat sich das bei kde4 geaendert ?

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry, aber normal solltest du bevor du ein Desktop installierst dein X erst mal lauffähig einrichten und ggf. konfigurieren  :Wink: 

Aber ist schon seltsam das es keine Abhängigkeit auf xorg-server gibt...?

Du hattest doch "kdebase-meta" komplett installiert, oder?

----------

## pieter_parker

emerge -av kde-meta

hatte ich gemacht

vielleicht hat es etwas damit zu tun das ich das profile erst spaeter auf desktop umgestellt hatte

----------

## pieter_parker

1. mir ist im kde4 unten in der taskleiste die uhr nach rechts gerutscht und ich kann sie nicht nach rechts ziehen, sie bleibt links

wie kriege ich diese uhr wieder nach rechts ?

2. zweites problem ... minimiere ich ein fenster, landet es nicht in der taskleiste unten, ich sehe es nicht mehr und gelange nur noch ueber alt und tab an das fenster, ist das normal ? wie bekomme ich die fenster beim minimieren in die taskleiste runter ?

3. wo stelle ich um das ich 2 mal clicken muss bevor sich etwas startet und oefnet ?

4. wo stelle ich ein das wie bei kde3 wenn ich in dem programm konsole bin, ich oben im titel beim fenster die nummer der pakete sehe die emerge gebaut und noch zubauen hat ? hier im kde4 steht da nur immer python2.6

----------

## slick

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 1. mir ist im kde4 unten in der taskleiste die uhr nach rechts gerutscht und ich kann sie nicht nach rechts ziehen, sie bleibt links
> 
> wie kriege ich diese uhr wieder nach rechts ?

 

Rechtsklick auf die Taskleiste und "Miniprogramme bearbeiten" und dann die Maus über die Uhr. Dann sollten so ein Verschiebungskreuz zu sehen sein und damit sollt es gehen. (ggf. vorher "Miniprogramme entsperren")

----------

## pieter_parker

miniprogramme hinzufuegen

kontrollleiste hinzufuegen

miniprogramme sperren

kontrollleisten-einstellungen

kontrollleiste entfernen

habe ich zur auswahl bei rechtsclick in die taskleiste

waehle ich kontrollleisten-einstellungen kann ich dir uhr verschieben, aber sie bleibt nicht rechts wenn ich sie nach rechts schiebe, sie springt nach dem loslassen der maustaste wieder an die alte position zurueck

----------

## astaecker

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 2. zweites problem ... minimiere ich ein fenster, landet es nicht in der taskleiste unten, ich sehe es nicht mehr und gelange nur noch ueber alt und tab an das fenster, ist das normal ? wie bekomme ich die fenster beim minimieren in die taskleiste runter ?

 

Rechtsklick Fensterleiste -> Einstellungen -> Filter . Vielleicht ist da etwas falsch eingestellt.

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 3. wo stelle ich um das ich 2 mal clicken muss bevor sich etwas startet und oefnet ?

 

Systemeinstellungen -> Tastatur & Maus -> Maus -> Doppelklick zum Öffnen ...

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 4. wo stelle ich ein das wie bei kde3 wenn ich in dem programm konsole bin, ich oben im titel beim fenster die nummer der pakete sehe die emerge gebaut und noch zubauen hat ? hier im kde4 steht da nur immer python2.6

 

Rechtsklick auf Konsole -> Aktuelles Profil bearbeiten -> Unterfenster -> Beschriftungsformat für Unterfenster -> %d : %w

----------

## pieter_parker

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   2. zweites problem ... minimiere ich ein fenster, landet es nicht in der taskleiste unten, ich sehe es nicht mehr und gelange nur noch ueber alt und tab an das fenster, ist das normal ? wie bekomme ich die fenster beim minimieren in die taskleiste runter ? 
> 
> Rechtsklick Fensterleiste -> Einstellungen -> Filter . Vielleicht ist da etwas falsch eingestellt.

 

ich habe dort keine option die "einstellungen" heisst

es gibt etwas das sich "configure window behavior" nennt, waehle ich das, habe ich eine reiehe weiter optionen in einem neuen fenster, aber mit "filter" gibt es dort nichts

wo/wie gelange ich zu sonst noch zu den filter optionen ?

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   3. wo stelle ich um das ich 2 mal clicken muss bevor sich etwas startet und oefnet ? 
> 
> Systemeinstellungen -> Tastatur & Maus -> Maus -> Doppelklick zum Öffnen ...

 

hat funktioniert

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *pieter_parker wrote:*   4. wo stelle ich ein das wie bei kde3 wenn ich in dem programm konsole bin, ich oben im titel beim fenster die nummer der pakete sehe die emerge gebaut und noch zubauen hat ? hier im kde4 steht da nur immer python2.6 
> 
> Rechtsklick auf Konsole -> Aktuelles Profil bearbeiten -> Unterfenster -> Beschriftungsformat für Unterfenster -> %d : %w

 

hat auch funktioniert

das mit der uhr ... wie bekomme ich die wieder auf die rechte seite der taskleiste ?

----------

## Asante

die muesstest du verschieben koennen, wenn du auf das plasmaicon der taskleite klickst.

----------

## pieter_parker

was ist ein plasmaicon ?

----------

## pieter_parker

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was ist ein plasmaicon ?

 

5. problem

seit kde4 hab ich in openoffice das problem das wenn ich etwas makiere und es verschieben will sich das oo sofort ohne meldung schliesst wenn ich das maustaste wiederlose

woran koennte das liegen ? bei kde3 hatte ich nie ein solches problem mit oo

----------

## Asante

mit plasmaicon mein ich das teil was ganz rechts in der taskleiste sitzt. wenn du drauf klcikcst kannst du die hoehe und breite der taskleiste, sowie position veraendern und noch ein paar andere sachen. unter anderem halt auch die reihenfolge der plasmaapplets die in der tasleiste sind.

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, wie schon gesagt

wenn ich auf das icon clicke, oder rechtsclick in die taskleiste mache, und dann kontrollleisten einstellungen sage, und dann mit der maus auf das digital-uhr-bild gehe, hab ich einen cursor der mir anzeigt das ich verschieben kann

wenn ich es dann versuche zuverschieben bewegt sich die uhr anzeige auch ... ich ziehe sie nach rechts, aber sie springt dann wenn ich die maustaste loslasse sofort wieder auf die alte position zurueck

----------

## Asante

hast du sie auch nach ganz rechts gezogen?

fehlt vllt ein "spacer" dazwischen? also sowas wie dieses plasmaapplet was die fenstertitel anzeigt? das nimmt sich naemlich selbststaendig allen retlichen verfuegbaren platz in der leiste und schiebt deswegen alles was recht von ihm is an den rechten rand.

----------

## pieter_parker

was kann ich wegen dem oo und kde4 problem machen ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was kann ich wegen dem oo und kde4 problem machen ?

 

Du verschweigst uns, ob du OpenOffice selber gebaut hast oder nicht, ob du es mit kde-Support übersetzt hast oder nicht.

Ansonsten mach folgendes:

```
$ gdb --args /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer

[ viel Info-text... ]

(gdb) run

[ Programm läuft jetzt ]

[ lass es crashen ]

[ wenn das passiert ist (das Fenster ist wahrscheinlich noch sichtbar aber nicht zu bedienen) mach das: ]

(gdb) bt
```

Du bekommst jetzt den backtrace, also die letzten Aufrufe von Funktionen und die dazu gehöreigen Binaries.

Poste das hier. Am besten machst du aber gleich noch einen Report auf bugs.gentoo.org.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe es selber gebaut

```
equery u openoffice

[ Searching for packages matching openoffice... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]                      

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for app-office/openoffice-3.1.1 ]        

 U I                                                                 

 - - aqua            : Include support for the Aqua / Carbon GUI     

 - - bash-completion : Enable bash-completion support                

 - - binfilter       : Enable support for legacy StarOffice 5.x and earlier file formats

 + + cups            : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)               

 + + dbus            : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - debug           : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 + + eds             : Enables support for Evolution-Data-Server (EDS)                                                                                                          

 - - elibc_FreeBSD   : ELIBC setting for systems that use the FreeBSD C library                                                                                                 

 + + gnome           : Adds GNOME support                                                                                                                                       

 + + gstreamer       : Adds support for media-libs/gstreamer (Streaming media)                                                                                                  

 + + gtk             : Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit)                                                                                                        

 - - java            : Adds support for Java                                                                                                                                    

 + + kde             : Adds support for kde-base/kde (K Desktop Enviroment)                                                                                                     

 + + ldap            : Adds LDAP support (Lightweight Directory Access Protocol)                                                                                                

 - - linguas_af      : Afrikaans locale                                                                                                                                         

 - - linguas_ar      : Arabic locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_as_IN   : Assamese locale for India                                                                                                                                

 - - linguas_be_BY   : Belarusian locale                                                                                                                                        

 - - linguas_bg      : Bulgarian locale                                                                                                                                         

 - - linguas_bn      : Bengali locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_br      : Breton locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_brx     : Bodo locale for India                                                                                                                                    

 - - linguas_bs      : Bosnian locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_ca      : Catalan locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_cs      : Czech locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_cy      : Welsh locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_da      : Danish locale                                                                                                                                            

 + + linguas_de      : German locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_dgo     : Dogri locale for India                                                                                                                                   

 - - linguas_dz      : Dzongkha locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_el      : Greek locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_en      : English locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_en_GB   : English locale for Britain                                                                                                                               

 - - linguas_en_US   : English locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_en_ZA   : English locale for South Africa                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_eo      : Esperanto locale                                                                                                                                         

 - - linguas_es      : Spanish locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_et      : Estonian locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_eu      : Basque locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_fa      : Persian locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_fi      : Finnish locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_fr      : French locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_ga      : Irish locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_gl      : Galician locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_gu      : Gujarati locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_he      : Hebrew locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_hi_IN   : Hindi locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_hr      : Croatian locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_hu      : Hungarian locale                                                                                                                                         

 - - linguas_id      : Indonesian locale                                                                                                                                        

 - - linguas_it      : Italian locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_ja      : Japanese locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_ka      : Georgian locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_kk      : Kazakh locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_km      : Khmer locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_kn_IN   : Kannada locale for India                                                                                                                                 

 - - linguas_ko      : Korean locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_kok     : Konkani locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_ks      : Kashmiri locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_ku      : Kurdish (latin) locale                                                                                                                                   

 - - linguas_lt      : Lithuanian locale                                                                                                                                        

 - - linguas_mai     : Maithili locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_mk      : Macedonian locale                                                                                                                                        

 - - linguas_ml_IN   : Malayalam locale for India                                                                                                                               

 - - linguas_mn      : Mongolian locale                                                                                                                                         

 - - linguas_mni     : Manipuri locale                                                                                                                                          

 - - linguas_mr_IN   : Marathi locale for India                                                                                                                                 

 - - linguas_nb      : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale                                                                                                                                

 - - linguas_ne      : Nepali locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_nl      : Dutch locale                                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_nn      : Nynorsk locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_nr      : Ndebele (South) locale                                                                                                                                   

 - - linguas_ns      : Northern Sotho locale                                                                                                                                    

 - - linguas_oc      : Occitan locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_or_IN   : Oriya locale for India                                                                                                                                   

 - - linguas_pa_IN   : Punjabi locale for India                                                                                                                                 

 - - linguas_pl      : Polish locale                                                                                                                                            

 - - linguas_pt      : Portuguese locale                                                                                                                                        

 - - linguas_pt_BR   : Portuguese locale for Brasil                                                                                                                             

 - - linguas_ru      : Russian locale                                                                                                                                           

 - - linguas_rw      : Kinyarwanda locale                                                                                                                                       

 - - linguas_sa_IN   : Sanskrit locale

 - - linguas_sat     : Santali locale

 - - linguas_sd      : Sindhi locale

 - - linguas_sh      : Serbo-Croatian locale

 - - linguas_sk      : Slovak locale

 - - linguas_sl      : Slovenian locale

 - - linguas_sr      : Serbian locale

 - - linguas_ss      : Swati locale

 - - linguas_st      : Southern Sotho locale

 - - linguas_sv      : Swedish locale

 - - linguas_sw_TZ   : Swahili locale for Tanzania

 - - linguas_ta      : Tamil locale

 - - linguas_ta_IN   : Tamil locale

 - - linguas_te_IN   : Telugu locale for India

 - - linguas_tg      : Tajik locale

 - - linguas_th      : Thai locale

 - - linguas_ti_ER   : Tigrinya locale for Eritrea

 - - linguas_tn      : Tswana locale

 - - linguas_tr      : Turkish locale

 - - linguas_ts      : Tsonga locale

 - - linguas_uk      : Ukrainian locale

 - - linguas_ur_IN   : Urdu locale for India

 - - linguas_uz      : Uzbek locale

 - - linguas_ve      : Venda locale

 - - linguas_vi      : Vietnamese locale

 - - linguas_xh      : Xhosa locale

 - - linguas_zh_CN   : Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

 - - linguas_zh_TW   : Chinese locale for Taiwan

 - - linguas_zu      : Zulu locale

 - - mono            : Build Mono bindings to support dotnet type stuff

 - - nsplugin        : Build plugin for browsers supporting the Netscape plugin architecture (that is almost any modern browser)

 - - odk             : Build the Office Development Kit

 + + opengl          : Adds support for OpenGL (3D graphics)

 + + pam             : Adds support PAM (Pluggable Authentication Modules) - DANGEROUS to arbitrarily flip

 - - templates       : Enable installation of Sun templates
```

```
gdb --args /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer 

GNU gdb 6.8                                                           

Copyright (C) 2008 Free Software Foundation, Inc.                     

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.           

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"   

and "show warranty" for details.                                             

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...                            

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(gdb) run                                                                    

Starting program: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -writer            

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]                                

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---                       

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

warning: Lowest section in /usr/lib/libicudata.so.42 is .hash at 000000f4    

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

[New Thread 0xb50486d0 (LWP 22902)]                                          

---Type <return> to continue, or q <return> to quit---                       

(no debugging symbols found)                                                 

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

[ hab hier etwa 10 minuten gewartet, es tut sich nichts mehr ]

bt

[ auch dann keine reaktion ]

```

ich wollt gerade versuchen das openoffice-bin paralel zu dem openoffice zuinstallieren, klappt wohl aber leider nicht ....

----------

## pieter_parker

ich hab emerge -avC openoffice gemacht, und dann emerge -av openoffice-bin

aber dann kam oo garnicht mit meiner .xls datei zurecht und hat sich jedesmal beim starten gleich wieder beendet

hab daraufhin oo-bin wieder deinstalliert und oo installiert, eben hatte ich es einmal das oo beim verschieben von makierten zeilen und spalten nicht abgestuerzt ist

nun stuerzt es aber wieder ab dabei

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also bei KDE3 konnte man doch mit Ark noch *.rar Dateien auspacken. Passwortgeschützte gingen zwar irgendwie sehr umständlich, wenn ich das noch so richtig in Erinnerung habe, aber es ging irgendwie.

Momentan bekomme ich das aber gar nicht mehr hin, weder mit noch ohne Passwort. Finde ich da wieder was nicht oder meinen die dass im Ernst? Hab was gefunden, dass diese Funktionalität erst bei 4.1 eingebaut werden soll.

----------

## astaecker

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also bei KDE3 konnte man doch mit Ark noch *.rar Dateien auspacken.

 

Du musst bei Ark das "archive" USE-Flag setzen. libarchive unterstützt rar-Dateien.

P.S.: Diese Frage hätte aber als eigenes Thema gepostet werden sollen. Alle KDE4 Fragen in einem Thema zu behandeln, wird echt unübersichtlich und wenig benutzerfreundlich.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *arlsair wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   Also bei KDE3 konnte man doch mit Ark noch *.rar Dateien auspacken. 
> 
> Du musst bei Ark das "archive" USE-Flag setzen. libarchive unterstützt rar-Dateien.
> 
> P.S.: Diese Frage hätte aber als eigenes Thema gepostet werden sollen. Alle KDE4 Fragen in einem Thema zu behandeln, wird echt unübersichtlich und wenig benutzerfreundlich.

 

Es ist gesetzt. Ok, ich hatte da etwas gelesen, dass wir KDE4 irgendwie zusammenfassen sollen.

----------

## pieter_parker

wie heisst die option das sich mein tft nicht nach xx minuten auf dunkel stellt ? und wo finde ich diese option ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> wie heisst die option das sich mein tft nicht nach xx minuten auf dunkel stellt ? und wo finde ich diese option ?

 Du meinst unter kde4 ?

zb:

Systemeinstelungen => Anzeige => Energiekontrolle

----------

## pieter_parker

ja, unter kde4

bei der von dir genanten option ist kein haeckchen gesetzt

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ja, unter kde4
> 
> bei der von dir genanten option ist kein haeckchen gesetzt

  Ja richtig, wenn du dort ein Häkchen setzt dann kannst du die gewünschte Zeit einstellen.

Oder willst du es wirklich komplett deaktivieren, sprich das dein Monitor ewig läuft?

das würde ich eher nicht empfehlen!

Ansonsten schau mal unter  *Quote:*   

> $ man xorg.conf

  zb:

Option "BlankTime"

Option "StandbyTime"

usw

/edit:

Aber dies hat eigentlich nichts mehr mit dem eigentlichen Thema "kde4 installation" zu tun,

mache da doch sofern bedarf besteht besser einen neuen Thread für auf....

----------

## pieter_parker

der moniitor schlatet sich nun nach 30 minuten in den standby modus

-

wenn ich den pc einschalte und so 2 bis 5 stunden im kde4 bin raucht das danach immer ab und ich muss mich neu einloggen und alle geoefneten fenster und nicht gespeicherten dokumente sind weg

das kommt so in den ersten 1 bis 2 tagen um die 3 mal vor, das system laeuft meistens bis zu 14 tage am stueck

es ist immer nur gegen anfang in den ersten tagen nach dem rechner neustart, danach laeuft es zwar aber mir kommt es mir so vor als wird es je laenger es laeuft umso traeger und langsammer werden

eben im syslog stand das hier:

```

Dec  9 17:44:27 pc1 kernel: [18702.731155] usb 1-1.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6d7f480 start 6 [1/2 us]

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 su[25709]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 su[25736]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 su[25692]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 kdm[11025]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 kdm: :0[11032]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user pieter

Dec  9 17:44:29 pc1 kernel: [18704.098416] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6d7f480 schedule

Dec  9 17:44:29 pc1 kernel: [18704.098422] usb 1-1.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6d7f480 start 6 [1/2 us]

Dec  9 17:44:33 pc1 kdm: :0[32299]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user pieter by (uid=0)

```

----------

## pieter_parker

eben war es 3 mal hintereinander reproduzierbar das wenn ich das kde konsole programm minimiere und wieder maximieren will sich kde einfach beendet und ich wieder beim login bildschirm stehe

----------

## pieter_parker

was kann ich dagegen tun das nicht immer das ganze kde mit allen geofneten und unabgespeicherten sachen weg ist ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## franzf

Aus dem Log:

```
Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 kdm[11025]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly 
```

Dein XServer crasht. Ursache mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit: Grafiktreiber.

Welche Karte hast du? Welchen Treiber verwendest du?

Wenn du deine Dokumente (besser die Änderungen) nicht verlieren willst, solltest du vllt. erstmal die grafischen Effekte ausschalten. Im 2D arbeiten die Treiber eigentlich wirklich zuverlässig.

----------

## pieter_parker

habe eine geforce8600 und benutze x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-185.18.36

welche 3d efekte genau meinst du, in kde4 ist alles irgendwie bunter und runder und fluessiger als in kde3 damals

----------

## pieter_parker

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3827/taskleistekomisch.jpg

woran koennte es liegen das dort soviel freiraum ist ? gibt es eine moeglichkeit das kleiner zuschieben ? habe es schon versucht aber bekomme es nicht kleiner

----------

## Max Steel

kleiner vermutlich nicht, aber die Taskleiste ist ganz komisch auf den einen "Play"-Button geschoben.

Die 3D-Effekte kannst du unter KDE4 per [Alt]+[Shift]+[F12] ausschalten.

----------

## pieter_parker

beim mehrfachen hin und her schalten zwischen 3d und nicht 3d ists eben wieder abgeraucht

nun nach dem kde neustart laeufts auch wieder super schnell und fluessig, also ich meine ich kann clicken und es tut sich auch sofort etwas, manchmal wenn das system ein paar tage laeuft wird es sehr lahm und traege, da muss ich schonmal 0,5..1sek warten bis nach dem clicken sich etwas tut

----------

## Josef.95

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/3827/taskleistekomisch.jpg
> 
> woran koennte es liegen das dort soviel freiraum ist ? gibt es eine moeglichkeit das kleiner zuschieben ? habe es schon versucht aber bekomme es nicht kleiner

 Was dir fehlt ist die (auf Deutsch) "Fensterleiste" siehe unter Miniprogramme hinzufügen.

Da diese bei dir fehlt (entfernt wurde) , nimmt sich nun "Systemabschnitt der Kontrollleiste" den gesamten verfügbaren platz. 

Also, "Fensterleiste" hinzufügen, evtl. noch ein wenig einrichten, und dann Miniprogramme sperren!

----------

## pieter_parker

in dem programm konsole in kde4 kommt es vor das wenn ich in konsole rechtsclicke, das menu nicht mehr kommt wo ich unter anderem das makierte dann ueber kopieren in den zwischen speicher kopiere

hat jemmand eine idee was das sein kann das es nicht mehr kommt wenn ich rechtsclicke ?

ausser konsole (wo ich 10 tabs offen hab) neuzustarten, was kann ich noch probieren ?!

----------

## pieter_parker

nach 2 tagen im kde4 passiert es immer das wenn ich eine taste auf der tastatur gedrueckt halte es genau 1 sekunde dauert bis diese taste wiederholt ausgefuehrt werd

ich bin z.b. im kwrite und druecke die taste "a" und halte sie auch gedrueckt

dann erscheint der buchstabe "a" und nach einer sekunde erst folgen die weiteren a-buchstaben, dann aber ganz schnell nacheinander

oder z.b. im midnight commander, ich druecke "pfeilrunter" und halte es gedrueckt

er geht dann runter, bleibt eine sekunde stehen und geht dann erst weiter und weiter runter

das nervt dieses verhalten, zumal es ja vor den ersten 2 tagen noch normal gewesen war, ohne die eine sekunde pause immer

ohne das system jetzt zu rebooten, wie kann ich das wieder auf "normal" zurueck stellen ?

----------

## pieter_parker

fragezeichen

----------

## pieter_parker

zwei fragezeichen

----------

## Christian99

Hi, ich hab das auch ab und an. da bleibt aber dann alles, inklusive mauszeiger und uhr kurz stehn (1-2sek). aber so wie sich das bei dir anhört, ist das permanent nach zwei Tagen, und nur das tippen ist betroffen?

unter systemeinstellungen->Tastur und Maus->Tastatur gibts den Schieber für Verzögerung. schau mal ob du da was umstellen kannst.

und zur konsole: normalerweise kannst du was markiertes mit Strg+Alt+C kopieren, falls das menü nicht geht. das nur so als umgeung, woher das mit dem menü kommt, keine Ahnung

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## franzf

Ich denke es hat damit zu tun dass du Desktop-Effekte laufen hast. Wenn du die ausmachst ist dann alles in Ordnung?

Das hört sich alles so mysteriös an, da ist ein Hardwarefehler naheliegend, am ehesten in der Grafikkarte. Problem im Grafik-Ram -> Pixmap ist nicht ladbar -> keine Anzeige.

Also mach mal testhalber den "Bling" aus und schau ob das dann klappt...

----------

## pieter_parker

ne die desktop-effekte schalte ich immer per alt+shift+f12 aus

wie kann ich die dauerhaft ausschalten, so das kde4 gleich ohne die desktop-effekte startet ?

----------

## Max Steel

Über Systemsettings ---> Arbeitsfläche ---> Effekte (Oder so)

----------

## pieter_parker

ob mit oder ohne 3d effekte, kde4 startet sich nach belieben manchmal neu wenn ich das abgelegte programm "konsole" aufrufe um es wieder hervorzuholen

der fehler tritt nur bei "konsole" auf, bei keinem anderen programm konnte ich bisher ein solches oder aehnliches verhalten beobachten

das ist nervig immer alle programme neuzustarten wenn sich kde4 neustartet, und noch schlimmer ist es mit den ungespeicherten sachen

warum macht kde4 das ?

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ob mit oder ohne 3d effekte, kde4 startet sich nach belieben manchmal neu wenn ich das abgelegte programm "konsole" aufrufe um es wieder hervorzuholen
> 
> der fehler tritt nur bei "konsole" auf, bei keinem anderen programm konnte ich bisher ein solches oder aehnliches verhalten beobachten
> 
> das ist nervig immer alle programme neuzustarten wenn sich kde4 neustartet, und noch schlimmer ist es mit den ungespeicherten sachen
> ...

 

poste mal bitte dmesg  output nach deinem besagten "neustart".

opera hat bei mir mal so einen effekt ausgelöst, das war allerdings auch so unter fluxbox. nach einem update von opera war das phänomen verschwunden. ich hab das zu der zeit auf unstable qt geschoben. ich hab den thread nicht vollständig verfolgt, gib doch (noch)mal die verwendeten qt und kde version an. inzwischen ist ja kde-4.4 raus, vielleicht behebt das dein problem

----------

## pieter_parker

```
Dec  9 17:44:27 pc1 kernel: [18702.731155] usb 1-1.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6d7f480 start 6 [1/2 us]

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 su[25709]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 su[25736]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 su[25692]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 kdm[11025]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Dec  9 17:44:28 pc1 kdm: :0[11032]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user pieter

Dec  9 17:44:29 pc1 kernel: [18704.098416] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f6d7f480 schedule

Dec  9 17:44:29 pc1 kernel: [18704.098422] usb 1-1.1.1: link qh8-0601/f6d7f480 start 6 [1/2 us]

Dec  9 17:44:33 pc1 kdm: :0[32299]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user pieter by (uid=0)
```

```
*  kde-base/kde-meta

      Latest version available: 4.3.3

      Latest version installed: 4.3.3
```

```
emerge --search qt      

Searching...                           

[ Results for search key : qt ]        

[ Applications found : 58 ]            

*  app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 20091231         

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  app-emulation/qtemu [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  app-i18n/ibus-qt [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.2.0.20091217

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  app-pda/qtopia-desktop-bin

      Latest version available: 2.2.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-ada/qtada [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.0.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-db/qt-unixODBC

      Latest version available: 3.3.8b

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-java/qtjambi [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.5.2_p1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-libs/libindicate-qt [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-php5/php-qt [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-python/PyQt4

      Latest version available: 4.6.2

      Latest version installed: 4.6.2

*  dev-python/traitsbackendqt [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 3.2.0   

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-tex/qtexengine [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  dev-util/qt-creator

      Latest version available: 1.2.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  games-emulation/qtvba

      Latest version available: 0.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  games-engines/qtads

      Latest version available: 1.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  kde-misc/qtrans [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-gfx/qtpfsgui

      Latest version available: 1.9.2-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-libs/SoQt

      Latest version available: 1.4.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-libs/libprojectm-qt

      Latest version available: 1.2.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-sound/freqtweak

      Latest version available: 0.7.0_pre20070214

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-sound/qtgain [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.8.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-sound/qtractor [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4.5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-sound/qtscrobbler

      Latest version available: 0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-video/qt-faststart [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.2   

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  media-video/qt-recordmydesktop

      Latest version available: 0.3.8

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-dialup/qtwvdialer

      Latest version available: 0.4.4_p20091228

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-im/qtwitter

      Latest version available: 0.10.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-mail/qtools

      Latest version available: 0.56

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-misc/qtm [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 1.1.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  net-misc/qtnx

      Latest version available: 0.9

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  sci-mathematics/qtoctave [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.8.2 

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  sci-visualization/qtiplot [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.9.7.11-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  sys-auth/policykit-qt

      Latest version available: 0.9.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  sys-auth/polkit-qt [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.95.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  virtual/poppler-qt4

      Latest version installed: 0.12.3-r1

*  x11-libs/qt

      Latest version available: 3.3.8b-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qt-assistant

      Latest version available: 4.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qt-core

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r2

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r2

*  x11-libs/qt-dbus

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r1

*  x11-libs/qt-demo

      Latest version available: 4.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qt-embedded [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 3.3.8b-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qt-gui

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r2

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r2

*  x11-libs/qt-multimedia [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 4.6.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qt-opengl

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r1

*  x11-libs/qt-phonon

      Latest version available: 4.5.3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qt-qt3support

      Latest version available: 4.5.3

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3

*  x11-libs/qt-script

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r1

*  x11-libs/qt-sql

      Latest version available: 4.5.3

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3

*  x11-libs/qt-svg

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r1

*  x11-libs/qt-test

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3-r1

*  x11-libs/qt-webkit

      Latest version available: 4.5.3

      Latest version installed: 4.5.3

*  x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns

      Latest version available: 4.5.3-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator

      Latest version available: 0.1.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-misc/fraqtive [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.4.4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-misc/qterm

      Latest version available: 0.5.2-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtcurve

      Latest version available: 0.69.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-themes/gtk-engines-qtpixmap

      Latest version available: 0.28-r2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

*  x11-themes/qtcurve-qt4

      Latest version available: 0.69.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
```

wenn kde4 sich mal restartet kommt es genau immer dann wenn ich das minimierte (abgelegte) programm "konsole" wieder hervorrufen will

manchmal kommt es auch vor das es bis zu 2 sekunden dauert bis das abgelegte programm "konsole" nach dem click reagiert und wieder hervorkommt

in diesen 2 sekunden ist das gesamte system ausgelsatet und es laesst sich nichts machen

ich benutze noch kde4.3.3 wei ich garnicht soviel mit irgendwelchen unstable geschichten machen will

----------

## franzf

Wenn es NUR mit Konsole passiert:

*) Menu -> Verlauf -> Verlauf-Einstellungen -> Feste Verlaufsgröße

Einfach mal einen recht niedrigen Wert einstellen.

*) Versuch mal Yakuake

*) Verwendest du einen Bitmap-Font? Wechsel auf was Skalierbares (z.B. DejaVu sans mono (media-fonts/dejavu), liberation mono (media-fonts/liberation-fonts))

*) Falls es an einem Bitmap-Font liegt den du unbedingt verwenden willst, solltest du hoffen dass kde-4.4 bald stable wird (angedacht für 4.4.1 bzw. 4.4.2, also in 2-3 Monaten), da wurde ein großes Perfomance-Problem mit Bitmap-Fonts in der Konsole behoben

*) Verwendest du nvidia-drivers? Versuch mal wenigstens hier das testing-Package (190.53-r1, aktuelles Release ist zwar 195.30, aber der macht scheinbar an manchen Rechnern Probleme mit 100% CPU + kein Fenstermanagement..., dafür wurden einige Transformationsberechnungen von Cpu auf GPU ausgelagert, was vor allem bei den Desktop-Effekten einiges an Perfomnance bringt.)

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Dec  9 17:44:27 pc1 kernel: [18702.731155] usb 1-1.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f6d7f480 start 6 [1/2 us]
> 
> ...

 

das sieht mir eher aus wie /var/log/messages und nicht dmesg, zudem ist das die selbe ausgabe wie einige beiträge zuvor. ist diese USB nachricht ebenfalls reproduzierbar?

----------

## pieter_parker

mein versehen, stimmt, das ist aus /var/log/messages und schon etwas aelter

in dmesg ist zur zeit nichts zu sehen von dem kde neustart

wenn ich z.b. alt+strg+f1 mache um aus dem grafischen in die normale-konsole zugelangen kommen auch diese usb meldungen

```
Feb 13 15:22:53 desktop kernel: [50716.597290] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f68cc480 start 5 [1/2 us]

Feb 13 15:22:55 desktop kernel: [50718.474293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f68cc480 schedule

Feb 13 15:22:55 desktop kernel: [50718.474299] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f68cc480 start 5 [1/2 us]
```

ob die usb nachrichten bei jedem kde neustart gekommen sind weiss ich nicht mehr genau, ich beobachte es genauer und poste auch die meldungen aus dmesg wenn es wieder passiert

----------

## pieter_parker

die dmesg ausgabe:

```
[265744.282715] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f68cc380 start 7 [1/2 us]

[265747.198283] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f68cc380 schedule

[265747.198289] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f68cc380 start 7 [1/2 us
```

die syslog ausgabe:

```
Feb 15 21:06:45 server kernel: [265744.282715] usb 1-6.1.1: unlink qh8-0601/f68cc380 start 7 [1/2 us]

Feb 15 21:06:45 server kdm[5694]: X server for display :0 terminated unexpectedly

Feb 15 21:06:46 server su[10289]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb 15 21:06:46 server su[10498]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb 15 21:06:46 server su[10560]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb 15 21:06:46 server kdm: :0[9241]: pam_unix(kde:session): session closed for user pieter

Feb 15 21:06:46 server su[10579]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Feb 15 21:06:48 server kernel: [265747.198283] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: reused qh f68cc380 schedule

Feb 15 21:06:48 server kernel: [265747.198289] usb 1-6.1.1: link qh8-0601/f68cc380 start 7 [1/2 us]

Feb 15 21:06:55 server kdm: :0[11210]: pam_unix(kde:session): session opened for user pieter by (uid=0)

Feb 15 21:08:33 server su[11413]: Successful su for root by pieter

Feb 15 21:08:33 server su[11413]: + pts/1 pieter:root

Feb 15 21:08:33 server su[11413]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pieter(uid=1000)

Feb 15 21:08:56 server su[11436]: Successful su for root by pieter

Feb 15 21:08:56 server su[11436]: + pts/2 pieter:root

Feb 15 21:08:56 server su[11436]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by pieter(uid=1000)
```

----------

## mrsteven

Interessant wäre in dem Fall auch das Log des X-Servers, also die Datei /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old nachdem der X-Server wieder hochgefahren ist. Abstürze des X-Servers sind in der Regel Fehler im X-Server selbst oder in einem der verwendeten Treiber. Allerdings kann es sein, dass diese nur mit KDE 4 auftreten, da dieses eben ein paar neuere Grafikfunktionen benutzt - im Gegensatz zu KDE 3.

Den Tipp von franzf würde ich an deiner Stelle auch mal ausprobieren oder generell mal verschiedene Treiber- und X-Versionen testen. Irgendwann wird's schon laufen...  :Wink: 

----------

## pieter_parker

naja, andere grafikkarten treiber hab ich doch schon durch probiert, und es hat sich nichts veraendert dadurch

teil 1 von 2 von 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux server 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Sun Jan 3 12:22:09 CET 2010 i686

Build Date: 15 December 2009  02:15:51AM                                                       

                                                                                               

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org                                     

        to make sure that you have the latest version.                                         

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,                             

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,                               

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.                          

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 22 22:03:54 2010                           

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"                                                   

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"                                                            

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)                                                                  

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"                                                                

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA Corporation GeForce 8600 GT"                                       

(**) Option "DontZap" "off"                                                                    

(**) Option "NoPM" "true"                                                                      

(==) Automatically adding devices                                                              

(==) Automatically enabling devices                                                            

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.                                    

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.                                     

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.                                      

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.                                  

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.                                   

        Entry deleted from font path.                                                          

(==) FontPath set to:                                                                          

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.     

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.    

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(II) Loader magic: 0x3aa0                                                          

(II) Module ABI versions:                                                          

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4                                                

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0                                                    

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0                                                  

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0                                               

(II) Loader running on linux                                                       

(++) using VT number 7                                                             

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0402:1043:8243 nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe6000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe4000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00009000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:                                                                                                                                                                                  

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"                                                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER                                                                                                                                                                       

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA                                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Loading extension DPMS                                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Loading extension XVideo                                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation                                                                                                                                                              

(II) Loading extension X-Resource                                                                                                                                                                             

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"                                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER                                                                                                                                                                          

(II) LoadModule: "glx"                                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                                                                                  

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:55:08 PDT 2009                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension GLX                                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) LoadModule: "record"                                                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                 

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0                                                                                                                                                           

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension                                                                                                                                                                  

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading extension RECORD                                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                                                                                        

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) UnloadModule: "dri"                                                                                                                                                                                      

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                                                                                   

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                                                                                       

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2                                                                                                                                                                       

(II) UnloadModule: "dri2"                                                                                                                                                                                     

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)                                                                                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"                                                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"                                                                                                                                                               

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver                                                                                                                                                                      

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  190.42  Tue Oct 20 20:26:00 PDT 2009                                                                                                                                           

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "fb"                                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) LoadModule: "fb"                                                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                     

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"                                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"                                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                    

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0                                                                                                                                                            

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"                                                                                                                                                                              

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"                                                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in                                                                                                                                                                         

(II) resource ranges after probing:                                                                                                                                                                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

(II) NVIDIA(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section                                                                                                                                         

        "Screen0" for depth/fbbpp 24/32                                                                                                                                                                       

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32                                                                                                                                                             

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888                                                                                                                                                                                

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor                                                                                                                                                                   

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)                                                                                                                                                        

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"                                                                                                                                                                        

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"                                                                                                                                                                   

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "2560x1600_60"                                                                                                                                                             

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"                                                                                                                                                         

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "true"                                                                                                                                                                  

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "ConnectToAcpid" "off"                                                                                                                                                                 

```

----------

## pieter_parker

teil 2 von 2 von 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log.old

```

(**) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is                                                                                                                 

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0):     enabled.                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8600 GT (G84) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)                                                                                                                         

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes                                                                                                                                                         

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 60.84.41.00.00                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X                                                                                                                                          

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU                                                                                                                              

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8600 GT at PCI:1:0:0:                                                                                                                  

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0):     HP LP3065 (DFP-0)                                                                                                                                                         

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock                                                                                                                              

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): HP LP3065 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS                                                                                                                                    

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0                                                                                                                                                

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:                                                                                                                                                              

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0):     "2560x1600_60"                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 2560 x 1600                                                                                                                              

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config                                                                                                                    

(--) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0):     option                                                                                                                                                                    

(==) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.                                                                                                                                             

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp                                                                                                                                                                         

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.                                                                                                                                                                             

(II) resource ranges after preInit:                                                                                                                                                                           

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]                                                                                                                                               

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.                                                                                                                                                         

(II) Feb 22 22:03:54 NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "2560x1600_60"                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX                                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Feb 22 22:03:55 NVIDIA(0): Initialized OpenGL Acceleration                                                                                                                                               

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps                                                                                                                                                               

(II) Feb 22 22:03:55 NVIDIA(0): Initialized X Rendering Acceleration                                                                                                                                          

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled                                                                                                                                                                        

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled                                                                                                                                                                          

(II) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled                                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL                                                                                                                                                                             

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA                                                                                                                                                                               

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XANNoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used                                                                                                                                                    

(==) RandR enabled                                                                                                                                                                                            

(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension                                                                                                                                                          

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS                                                                                                                                                             

(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC                                                                                                                                                                     

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD                                                                                                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC                                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE                                                                                                                                                                

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE                                                                                                                                                                   

(II) Initializing extension GLX                                                                                                                                                                               

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Macintosh mouse button emulation                                                                                                                                         

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"                                                                                                                                                                  

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.2                                                                                                                                                            

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver                                                                                                                                                                     

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0                                                                                                                                                           

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: always reports core events                                                                                                                                             

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Device: "/dev/input/event2"                                                                                                                                            

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found 3 mouse buttons                                                                                                                                                  

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found relative axes                                                                                                                                                    

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Found x and y relative axes                                                                                                                                            

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Configuring as mouse                                                                                                                                                   

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                                                                                                                          

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                               

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Macintosh mouse button emulation" (type: MOUSE)                                                                                                                    

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                                                                                                                  

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                                                                                                                 

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                                                                                                                       

(**) Macintosh mouse button emulation: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                                                                                                                     

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: initialized for relative axes.                                                                                                                                         

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600                                                                                                                                             

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event5"                                                                                                                                                

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found 1 mouse buttons                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found scroll wheel(s)                                                                                                                                                      

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found relative axes                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found absolute axes                                                                                                                                                        

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found x and y absolute axes                                                                                                                                                

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as mouse                                                                                                                                                       

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                                                                                    

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                                                                                                                              

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                                   

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"                                                                                                                                                                        

(EE) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: failed to initialize for relative axes.                                                                                                                                    

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                                                                                                                      

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                                                                                                                     

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                                                                                                                           

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                                                                                                                         

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: initialized for absolute axes.                                                                                                                                             

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600                                                                                                                                             

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: always reports core events                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Device: "/dev/input/event4"                                                                                                                                                

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Found keys                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                                                                                    

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer                                                                                                                              

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: always reports core events                                                                                                                                  

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Device: "/dev/input/event3"                                                                                                                                 

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Found 9 mouse buttons                                                                                                                                       

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Found scroll wheel(s)                                                                                                                                       

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Found relative axes                                                                                                                                         

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Found x and y relative axes                                                                                                                                 

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Configuring as mouse                                                                                                                                        

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5                                                                                                                               

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200                                                                                    

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer" (type: MOUSE)                                                                                                         

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1                                                                                                                       

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: (accel) filter chain progression: 2.00                                                                                                                      

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: (accel) filter stage 0: 20.00 ms                                                                                                                            

(**) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: (accel) set acceleration profile 0                                                                                                                          

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: initialized for relative axes.                                                                                                                              

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button                                                                                                                                                             

(**) Power Button: always reports core events                                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"                                                                                                                                                                

(II) Power Button: Found keys                                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"                                                                                                                                                                        

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Power Button                                                                                                                                                             

(**) Power Button: always reports core events                                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"                                                                                                                                                                

(II) Power Button: Found keys                                                                                                                                                                                 

(II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard                                                                                                                                                                    

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)                                                                                                                                     

(**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"                                                                                                                                                                               

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "de"                                                                                                                                                                                 

(**) Option "xkb_variant" "nodeadkeys"                                                                                                                                                                        

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X(xorg_backtrace+0x3b) [0x812f37b]

1: /usr/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x51) [0x80b7c91]

2: [0xb789d400]

3: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77f9cf5]

4: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77ca2e9]

5: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77f0fd0]

6: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77fa3ba]

7: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77fb1b7]

8: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77f0c9b]

9: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77cafe3]

10: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77f2ef5]

11: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77cafe3]

12: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77ff333]

13: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77cafe3]

14: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb78066bb]

15: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0 [0xb77cafe3]

16: /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so.0(pixman_image_composite+0x16c) [0xb77f1c2c]

17: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so(wfbComposite+0x1b2) [0xb5c6d442]

18: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so [0xb5f9fc47]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(II) Macintosh mouse button emulation: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Microsoft Microsoft IntelliMouseÂ® Explorer: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

(II) Power Button: Close

(II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

```

----------

## mrsteven

Versuch mal pixman und den X-Server neu zu bauen:

```
emerge --oneshot pixman xorg-server
```

----------

